# White Cloud Minnows - 10 gallon tank



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

I have 10 white cloud minnows in a 10 gallon tank. Would that be overstocked? They're very active but don't really school together but in little seperate groups and chase each other a bit. but i dont see any nipping.

is this normal? should i upgrade to a 15 gallon? Maybe even a 20 gallon?

if so how many could put in there?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

They would definitely be happier if you upgraded to a larger tank (if you have the money that is). Actually, any fish would feel much happier when given a larger tank to reside in. My neons used to school in different groups or not even school at all, but when I cleaned the tank or they got scared they'd always group up.

If you can, upgrade to a 15-20 gallon, then you can add a few more fish, like some bottom feeders for example.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

I was looking into a 14 gallon tall tank, or a 20 gallon tall tank. or maybe just even a standard 15 gallon.

I'd actually like to add several more minnows. Or maybe a small school of Golden White Cloud Minnows, but they seem to be hard to find


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

minnowcrazy said:


> I was looking into a 14 gallon tall tank, or a 20 gallon tall tank. or maybe just even a standard 15 gallon.
> 
> I'd actually like to add several more minnows. Or maybe a small school of Golden White Cloud Minnows, but they seem to be hard to find


Just focus on upgrading first, I'd probably go for 20 gallon tall tank because it'll give your White Clouds a little more swimming room. I'd also only try maximizing one school, if you plan on breaking 10 per school, only because the bioload may get heavy. You can always add in a single fish as a centerpiece like a Gourami or a few Mollies, just to add a little more liveliness to your tank as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Inch per gallon is only a rough guideline at best, and small fish like these can be stocked more densely and still be fine. Just make sure they don't get too hot and have plenty of water flow, and you could pretty much double their number and still be okay, as long as the power never goes out, of course. Honestly, the power-out problem is one of the main reasons for the inch per gallon rule; most fish can survive at that density without power for a protracted period.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

Well, I decided to go with the twenty gallon tall tank


----------

